

Ask HN: What is the demographic of people attending YC? - zooso

Not sure this has been asked before. 
An answer in quora mentions that its mostly white and male. Is this still correct ?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;What-are-the-differences-i-e-strengths-weaknesses-between-Y-Combinator-TechStars-AngelPad-and-500-Startups
======
pskittle
From what i read about them here(not related to YC in any way), All are
welcome as long as they make something people want.

------
lettergram
Even that quora question didn't give any hard figures.

